# '06 Opal?



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to get some opinions here... I've come across an '06 Opal with 10sp Centaur and Record cranks and fairly new FSA RD400s. Coming from a Shimano background, from what I understand, Centaur is above 105 but below Ultegra. The shape of the bike seems OK (only gleaned from pics), so my question is whether an Opal with Centaur is worth $2500. I'm riding a TI bike now with 9sp Ultegra and Eurus wheels that I enjoy but I really like the Orbeas, and after drooling at all the pics of everyone's Orbeas here, I just want to get one!

Happy holidays!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Centaur is about the same as Ultegra in price. 105 matches up with Veloce. Performance will be open to personal opinion, but most Campy rides will say other than weight, Centaur - Chorus - Record all ride pretty much the same.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

To me the price seems a little high for a used bike. I don't have any other comparisons however I purchased my new 07' Orca last month full Chorus & Ksyrium Elites and some other upgrades to the saddle, stem and bars for $3500. The shop also had an Onix with105 10 speed for $1800. 

I seems like some other posters on this forum picked up new Opals for around the $2500 price. Depending on where you live (snow belt) you can get some great deals on 07' bikes at this time of year. With many manufacturers new bike = lifetime frame warranty, used = no warranty. Let me tell you this is really worth it, if you have a problem. Orbea customer service is the best.


----------

